# Help With Understanding Leased Lines in India



## patrick4 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am currently planning to subscribe to a leased line in either Mumbai or Pune. I have been speaking to the a bunch of service providers and I am having a hard time making a descision.

The sales guys know too little and the technical guys are not able to explain the convept clearly. I am looking for some basic info. Please help.

1. If i opt for a 2 Mb leased line, what will it cost me? My primary usage is upload more than download. I need a steady 200 KB upload speed with as little ping as possible to servers in singapore.

2. What is the difference between a fiber and a radio frequency connection. Apart from the obvious wired and non wired factors, will there be a difference in performance? Tikona for example provides wireless leased lines, I have never heard of this concept before.

3. For a symmetric 2 Mb connection, will my upload and download speed be 2000 KB or 200 KB per second?

4. In general, could you point me to some place which explains in details about how a leased line works? What are the right questions I should be asking before i pick a provider? Any first hand experiences?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2013)

to get an idea about leased line tariffs:
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/internet_tariff1.html

leased line is simply a connection which only you will use.e.g.all home/non-leased lines(or connections) are restricted by demand load meaning if every user start downloading at the same time then everyone will get less speed because the line/connection is shared among users though in reality it does not happen often.in case of leased line it is reserved exclusively for the person it has been leased to.wired or wireless is just a way of connecting to the ISP.e.g.in case of BSNL/MTNL all their internet enabled local exchanges are connected by optical fiber but to connect the customers they use telephone wire because connecting each user by other means(like lan wire/optical fiber/wireless) will mean spending large sums on creating infrastructure which is not commercially viable for a large company like BSNL.for leased lines stick to known reputed big companies which currently are only 3 in India:BSNL/MTNL,Airtel & Reliance.

connection speed is expressed in bits per second while download/upload/copying speed is expressed in bytes per second.8bit=1 byte so simply divide connection speed in kbps(kilo bits per second) by 8 to get download/upload speed in KBps(kilo bytes per second).


----------



## swatkats (Sep 26, 2013)

You will be Getting a Better pricing in Mumbai than in Pune due to Availability factors.

1. 2mbps leased line (1:1) will cost you nearly 7500/mo +taxes or 90,000+taxes annually. and it may be more or less depending on the provider.
2. Wireless connection is not Generally preferred for Upload speeds. I don't know how leased line on wireless works but avoid it.
3. Please don't confuse yourself with Kbps(bits) and KBps(bytes). If you buy an symmetric connection(1:1) Upload = Download. you will get 2mbps up and down simultaneously.
4. You can find ten's of articles on leased line. It's Generally called as Dedicated bandwidth where you have SLA with the provider of 99.5% uptime and less than that they will Refund according to downtime. The installation charges are higher than what you think depending on how many kilometers they pull the fiber, CPE installation from Nearest point/POP.

Also the link above of bsnl LL pricing is probably outdated. Now a days 155mbps(1:1) line is for 32 Lakh/annum + taxes.

Instead of Denting money on an leased line, Don't mind getting an VDSL or FTTH connection in Mumbai from MTNL which can provide higher upload speeds, I have no clue about Pune. Many of them should provide symmetric Business line which should cost 4-5times than your home broadband. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 27, 2013)

1. this my test result of 2mbps 1:2 line   *www.speedtest.net/result/2994768241.png
BSNL and have paid Rs. 1,40,000/- and Rs. 40,000 for cisco router and it's Fibre Optic line. my location is gujarat.

2. don't pay for radio freq. line i think it won't server your purpose specially in bad weather. i might be wrong. they also provide copper line depends on your distance from their leased line office. mine is just next building 

3. i think you can find out if it's 2000kbps or KBps from my speedtest result.

4. i'm also searching for difference between Fibre Optic line and Copper Line.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 27, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> 1. this my test result of 2mbps 1:2 line
> BSNL and have paid Rs. 1,40,000/-


You can expect some pricey plans like these from BSNL. Private operators do not charge more than 6k/pm for 2mbps (1:2) connection.

Copper Line has its own disadvantages. ADSL2 can support a maximum speed of 24mbps where as Fiber optics have no speed limit(up to 10gbps Possible as of now).
The far you stay from your DSLAM(Exchange) the Speeds Decrease. 
This article should help Copper or Fiber? What's the real story for communications cabling?



TheHumanBot said:


> 1. this my test result of 2mbps 1:2 line
> BSNL and have paid Rs. 1,40,000/-


You can expect some pricey plans like these from BSNL. Private operators do not charge more than 6k/pm for 2mbps (1:2) connection.

Copper Line has its own disadvantages. ADSL2 can support a maximum speed of 24mbps where as Fiber optics have no speed limit(up to 10gbps Possible as of now).
The far you stay from your DSLAM(Exchange) the Speeds Decrease. 
This article should help *www.thefoa.org/tech/fo-or-cu.htm


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 28, 2013)

private operators provide air based connections which is not good for long run. bad weather will surely affects your connection.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 28, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> private operators provide air based connections which is not good for long run. bad weather will surely affects your connection.


Private operators = Airtel, Vodafone, Tata, Reliance. All have underground Wiring and they provide leased lines with 99.5% Uptime guarantee.


----------

